# online dating sites



## brian k (Feb 15, 2013)

i wood love to start a life with some one .how do i start online dating ?
i wont to start online dating butt it scares me to death i feel so bad 
and i no there's no one for me butt i need to try too find some one 
butt i don't no ware to start .can some 1 tell me how to start ware to go 
there's lot's of websites butt there all for _normal people _i just need some advice thank you


----------



## DementedFuschia (Feb 16, 2013)

Well I still have a year until I'm able to legally go on online dating sites. But im kinda curious about that too. I found a dating site for nerds not too long ago. I'd like if there was a dating site for socially awkward or shy people. Because dating sites like plenty of fish are kind of daunting and scary because I don't think I relate with most of those people.


----------



## Craig788 (Apr 16, 2012)

in all honesty, the dating site thing doesnt work

its all superficial and there is nothing more crushing than the amount of rejection you will face...

but you never know, its a win or lose thing, if its a win GREAT and you will feel awesome and happy and all of that, but its equally devastating when things dont quite work out the way you want them to

50/50 risk i guess


----------



## brian k (Feb 15, 2013)

DementedFuschia said:


> Well I still have a year until I'm able to legally go on online dating sites. But im kinda curious about that too. I found a dating site for nerds not too long ago. I'd like if there was a dating site for socially awkward or shy people. Because dating sites like plenty of fish are kind of daunting and scary because I don't think I relate with most of those people.


thank you i hope you find that special someone


----------



## brian k (Feb 15, 2013)

thank you Craig788 rejection is so hard to deal with it scares me .


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

y'all got to be careful... i remember match.com getting busted for hiring a woman to continue a fake relationship with this guy... & beware of nolongerlonely.com the site's male owner made a fake female profile & posted a pic of himself in drag... for the most part sites can be real but i guess there are quacks anywhere


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

brian k said:


> thank you Craig788 rejection is so hard to deal with it scares me .


you cant take rejection personally because online rejection is not personal.

1) Online dating does work, people do meet online, have short term and long term relationship. Its frustrating for a lot of men, due to the large amount of men to women ratio (Though i think its beginning to even out.)

2) Because online dating is all about pictures, people are more superficial online then offline. Yes profiles matter, but when meeting a person in real life, its much more interactive and vibrant. How you look in picture is a still frame, and most people are not photogenic.

3) Because of the high men to women ratio, and a large number of committed men who wish to cheat via online dating, attractive women get a large number of messages. Average women get a large number of messages. Its just the way things are, so most women wont actually read your message.

You might have luck, post your best pics, make a good honest profiles, and maybe read a book or two on it. If you keep your expectations realistic (Remember why a women would have to go to online dating) you will have fun


----------



## allrisesilver (May 8, 2013)

DementedFuschia said:


> Well I still have a year until I'm able to legally go on online dating sites. But im kinda curious about that too. I found a dating site for nerds not too long ago. I'd like if there was a dating site for socially awkward or shy people. Because dating sites like plenty of fish are kind of daunting and scary because I don't think I relate with most of those people.


^ Wholeheartedly agree with this. Most of those people just want sexual relationships and care nothing about a person's brain. I'd like to date someone but I can't find anything in common with people on those sort of sites.

Nice to meet you by the way. My name's Jade


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

many people says that o.k. cupid is the best so far. it is good, but I have troublle finding people in my area. plus like some stated, it's difficult to find someone you can relate to


----------



## lovedbyChrist (Dec 6, 2011)

*give it a try*

I tried it, It worked sort of. I had an account for a year. I met someone pretty cool. On my profile, as with many profiles of others, I posted that I was very shy and this didn't deter everyone. I went on 4 dates with one girl and she started out our first meeting by saying she was really nervous (not that she was a shy person) so I was able to tell her I was too.

I did well because it seemed like we were in this thing together. This was my first time ever going anywhere with any girl. At age 35.

She seemed to only break up with me because we disagreed, I thought only mildly, on our understanding of the bible. This has made me feel more confident because she didn't ever express any dislike for me because of my shyness or being overweight or any other quality.

Although its tough to find match on these sites It has given me a success story to always remind myself about.


----------



## 1964 (May 27, 2013)

*Dating sites*



brian k said:


> i wood love to start a life with some one .how do i start online dating ?
> i wont to start online dating butt it scares me to death i feel so bad
> and i no there's no one for me butt i need to try too find some one
> butt i don't no ware to start .can some 1 tell me how to start ware to go
> there's lot's of websites butt there all for _normal people _i just need some advice thank you


I have created a new dating site online its free and you welcome to join it its still in a growing space. www.liefdeoordielug.co.za there is little flags at the bottom of the page where you can change the language you can create blogs play games while you online upload music and videos except xxx files. Go check it out you have nothing too loose tho.


----------



## 1964 (May 27, 2013)

Go check out my new dating site its still new and maby if we can help it grow then everyone might find love www.liefdeoordielug.co.za there is little flags at the bottom of the page before you sign in to change the language. Would love to have comments on what is wrong and what you would love to have on the page except people as im inviting people now. Its free and for all over the world.


----------



## 1964 (May 27, 2013)

Need people to please help me grow on my new dating site online www.liefdeoordielug.co.za its worldwide and free. Just go to the flags at the bottom of the page before you sign in to change the language.


----------



## Kevster (May 27, 2013)

Online dating is worth a go, but be prepared to face rejection. I have given up now, it is just too painful and makes me feel worse about my life. Its like a needle in a haystack trying to find a woman, that will give a guy like me a chance. Some woman on another forum said to me she knows a guy who finally got a girlfriend and had sex at 44! Pfft yeah great, many years of loneliness ahead then, if I turn out like that poor sap!


----------



## WhatTHEfk (May 25, 2013)

I agree with some of the post - they do not work - especially if you are young - everyone on dating sites are superficial and everyone wants someone who is 100 % perfect - You virtually have to be a doctor who looks like brad pitt to have success - I think of all my friends who at some stage have all had girlfriends but i dont know 1 peron who had ever had success - I have seen chicks on there and when you have a sneeky look a year later it's still the same 100 chicks - it's just a waste of your money and time IMO - I dont see it as helpful to put you face up where everyone can see it - in fact i dont even think in all honestly that talking to a heaps of people contantly about your proble is all that helpfull - especially other in the same boat but i may be wrong - i was a sufferer but i'm not anymore so i found a way out - guess you can too - I only joned when reasarching a particular topic and thought i would join to try and help a few people - i dont know if it did any good or not - i do know if you act like a idiot then you soon will be treated like one - I just went on anti deppressents to snap me out of it - worked for me - maybe it might for you - well that's my last post - i'm gone - good luck - everyone - even those who dont appreciate the help from someone who was there, been ther, done that, survived, biult a bridge, got the f**k over it, now i'm free, and i aint ever going back to feeling that way, EVER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## michijo (Nov 12, 2011)

I dont think online dating works. Online dating means you live somewhere that there are no women who like you. You have to physically move somewhere, presumably with a higher population or nicer weather. Moderately warmer weather would mean nicer women who actually go outside.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

brian k said:


> i wood love to start a life with some one .how do i start online dating ?
> i wont to start online dating *butt* it scares me to death i feel so bad
> and i no there's no one for me butt i need to try too find some one
> *butt *i don't no ware to start .can some 1 tell me how to start ware to go
> there's lot's of websites *butt *there all for _normal people _i just need some advice thank you


Come on "but" only has one t! Hopefully you don't have butts all over your online profile.


----------

